# Good Day At Baffin



## lonestarwader (Jul 28, 2008)

Fished this past Friday and Sunday with Capt. Black and had the best day fishing. I caught my personal best 7# trout. We had six fish over 6#'s on Sunday within a two hour period. What a awsome day and can't wait to do it again. Friday was not too bad also caught numberous redfish on top waters. Our hats off to Aubery had a great time and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice fish, what did you catch your big one on?


----------



## NBTX (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting those pics I still can't figure out how. I always enjoy my time on the water with Aubrey, he is one of the best. The bait of choice was purple soft plastics. Was one of those days you don't have very often.


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

congrats on the personal best


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Way to go......


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and Pics.. Keep em coming...


----------



## Duwa (Dec 21, 2004)

*REPORT*

Way to go!!! Nice pics and nice report. I plan on coming down that direction on Friday, this makes me a little excited. Don't listen to MoJo.
Keep-em coming. Thanks


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

i THINK mOJO ABOUT COVERED IT. SOME PEOPLE JUST TAKE **** WAY TOO SERIOUS AND IN THE WRONG WAY. . . . . PROPS ON THE FISH THOUGH.


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Easy Mojo, sounds like he has old farts disease, nice fish though.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

we fished with Aubrey the week before. That guy is all class and knows where the fish are. Although we didn't get in the big girls like you did we certainly got into the numbers. I am sure the big girls were there too, we just happen to not trick one that particular trip. 

Uh oh, I forgot to mention wind direction and water depth...I am risking being singled out as a weak reporter....

Anyways...nice post


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

nice trout, i need to get that kinda hook up!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

oh yea!!! very nice.


----------



## Duwa (Dec 21, 2004)

That would be some great information to know Mojo. Take care. I'll have to give a report when I get back from Baffin. Fishing Friday-Sunday. Headed down with two great friends. If the fishing is not good after grinding it out all day...we will have my MP3 player with 8 hours of my favorite music and some really cold beer as a back up plan.:cheers:


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm going to venture a guess that they were caught on rootbeer red glitter assassins or Brown Lures Devil Eyes. I bet they were caught wading around some rocks. I bet they were delivered to the spot in a Haynie.


----------



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

nice fish congrats


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Exactly why I no longer post reports on 2Cool. Did y'all get my newsletter yet? Hope that "report" was to your liking. Had a great time and looking forward to the next adventure. Later, Aubrey


----------



## NBTX (Mar 13, 2008)

The newsletter was fantastic. If I didn't have a wife and a job I would move in with you and Karen tomorrow! Seriously, thanks again we will be in touch soon.


----------



## call/sign 22 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Keep the news letters coming*

Hey KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Welcome to the dark side. (Not posting reports on other than your own site) You finally figured it out, you just can't satisfy everyone on these boards. You leave yourself up for ridicule and/or a bash. I admire those that continue to do so and *APPAULD* them for doing it! They do serve a real purpose in helping others learn patterns and or methods. I just figured it out YEARS ago posting reports on your own site with a mass mailing to you clients works the best, and avoids internet debates and/or misdirected comments. It's a shame as many of us would like to share our client's triumphs and failures but I will not have them questioned or ridiculed. I also ask our clients to avoid posting reports to avoid these issues. 
Aubrey keep up the good work and Shirley and I enjoy your news letters. Keep them coming. Glad your fish have turned on. If only everyone could enjoy what our 5 fish limit has provided us down here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD GOOD!

Later
Bruce

P.S. Let it fly guys! I know this is selfish but I have enough to deal with and do not need to add internet debating.


----------



## NBTX (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't post on here. I have tried other forums as well, I won't mention names, they are just as bad. But I do like to look at pictures and see how others are doing. It's good entertainment. However, I see alot of guides posting their trips and fish on here or others doing it for them and we figured Aubrey deserves a little attention too. I for one enjoy reading or seeing what other people catch and who they do it with, it makes the work day go by a little faster.


----------



## lonestarwader (Jul 28, 2008)

Correct NBTX we posted to brag a little bit. My title didn't say fishing report, it said GOOD DAY AT BAFFIN. We just wanted to BRAG alittle bit about or best day of fishing ever and it was with a great guide. HEY NBTX SEEMS TO BE ALOT OF JEALOUSY BECAUSE THEY CAN'T CATCH FISH LIKE THIS ALL THEY CATCH IS DINKS HA HA HA HA HA HA HA SUCKERS


----------

